# Hoodia



## VeraBlue (Jul 25, 2006)

It's a cactus extract from Africa, curbs the appetite waaaaaaaaaay down.  

I've been taking it for almost three weeks now and while I don't believe in weighing myself, I can tell I've lost a few pounds.

Anyone else having any success with it?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Anyone else having any success with it?


 
I've never even heard of it!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 25, 2006)

I always see ads for Hoodia. Is Hoodia just about weight loss products?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 25, 2006)

Do a google search...it's been pretty well reported on since 2004.


----------



## lulu (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm, glad to hear from someone who has used that.  I kind of assume anything that relies on so much spam for publicity can't be real, so its good to know its working for you.  What form are you ytaking it in...capsules?


----------



## kyles (Jul 31, 2006)

I've never taken it, but of the supplements that are on the market the real Hoodia is the most promising. It derives from a cactus plant that grows in the Kalahari desert. Bushmen use Hoodia to prevent the sickness and empty feeling that comes from not getting enough food. It is thought to produce a reaction in the brain that triggers the "hunger centre" to feel full.

Hoodia is the subject of randomised controlled clinical trials in the UK, but findings won't be known for some years yet.

Many if not most, products marketed as Hoodia aren't. The plant itself is endangered, and only grows in sandy soils in heats of 50 degrees. There is a plant that looks, but does not act, like Hoodia, and many of the pills on the market are not the real thing, and any effect you are getting is most likely psychosymatic. 

Reputable drug companies are trialling growing the thing, but the plant isn't being used apart from within the confines of the clinical trial process.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gnc*

If you make a purchase from a reputable place you can be fairly certain you're getting the real thing.   I get mine from GNC.


----------

